# Should Washington, D.C. Have a skyline like Dubai or New York



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Because i don't belive in that but others do cause I live here and that would take the flair away


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

No ! capitals are supposed to be short, bulky and leaning towards boring  Just like politicians ......


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

DC was never meant to be a skyscraper city. Its one purpose of existence is to be the capital, not a center of business or trade.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dubai_Boy said:


> No ! capitals are supposed to be short, bulky and leaning towards boring  Just like politicians ......



:rofl:
:applause:


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

If Washington DC gets skyscrapers, it should follow Paris' example and set aside a single zoning area for high rise buildings, perhaps along the 295 corridor in Anacostia to Minnesota Avenue and perhaps in the Washington Navy Yard area. But the Mall area and other environs should be kept Skyscraper free.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

No, it should not.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

no.. why turn it into like Beijing or something where its just another city..


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Washington isn't a city for skyscrapers, I'd rather see arlington getting a bigger skyline.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Washington is fine as it is. Grand, yet not... tall.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

How much citizens has this City? And are there a space shortage? I think this are the only real courses of building skyscrapers.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ About 600 000 so not even that much.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

No, Washington should remain low rise like Ottawa, Brasilia, Canberra, etc.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

There have been attempts to raise building heights before there will be attempts in the future.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Washington is beautiful as what it is now, no need to have those ugly skyscrapers.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

desertpunk said:


> There have been attempts to raise building heights before there will be attempts in the future.


Are there areas in the metropolitan area where Washington has tall buildings? Not 2 hours after posting here, I noticed that Ottawa is proposing some 48 floor buildings outside its core. I never saw it coming, but I suppose it makes sense that cities like these would eventually start building tall beyond areas where the height restrictions are severe.


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Are there areas in the metropolitan area where Washington has tall buildings? Not 2 hours after posting here, I noticed that Ottawa is proposing some 48 floor buildings outside its core. I never saw it coming, but I suppose it makes sense that cities like these would eventually start building tall beyond areas where the height restrictions are severe.


no


----------



## TGDesigns (Oct 22, 2012)

Living literally 7 mins outside of D.C, I can say that it should not. It keeps the skyline unique. Something different than your average city.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Are there areas in the metropolitan area where Washington has tall buildings? Not 2 hours after posting here, I noticed that Ottawa is proposing some 48 floor buildings outside its core. I never saw it coming, but I suppose it makes sense that cities like these would eventually start building tall beyond areas where the height restrictions are severe.


No skyscrapers or high-rises but you'll find mid-rises scattered across the city and metro. The city is really beautiful without them. No need to change. Besides D.C. is pretty dense as well and doesn't have that suburban feeling for the most part that most other American cities have.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Pinnacles of Skyscrapers and Churches give a city character but in the case of Washington DC the Capitol, the various memorials and monuments are the heart of the country and architectural focus of the city. Don't diminish them with retail, offices or apartment towers. All these everyday living city requirements are already there and can continue to develop within the envelope that exists right now. If growth pressure means re appraisal of height limits I agree with Riley1066 and a few others where a designated area outside view corridors could house taller commercial structures. If skyscrapers start to infiltrate the present area you will soon lament the loss of the beautiful city you have now.


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

redbaron_012 said:


> Pinnacles of Skyscrapers and Churches give a city character but in the case of Washington DC the Capitol, the various memorials and monuments are the heart of the country and architectural focus of the city. Don't diminish them with retail, offices or apartment towers. All these everyday living city requirements are already there and can continue to develop within the envelope that exists right now. If growth pressure means re appraisal of height limits I agree with Riley1066 and a few others where a designated area outside view corridors could house taller commercial structures. If skyscrapers start to infiltrate the present area you will soon lament the loss of the beautiful city you have now.


agree


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

In my opinion it definitely should get some skyscrapers. Every city looks better with skyscrapers than it looks without them :cheers:


----------



## type001 (Sep 21, 2005)

No. Not every city is meant to have skyscrapers. In fact, 99% of the world's cities look better with none or fewer.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Not Washington D.C, but Baltimore should, it is a major port city after all just like Dubai, New York, Hong Kong, and others.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

I definately think high-rise/skyscraper development should be encouraged in other metropolitan centers such as Arlington/Rockville/Bethesda.

I feel like there are a couple sites in downtown/convention center DC where the buildings could go a bit higher, maybe to 17-18 floors, but overall, the city proper should be kept free of highrises.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

The skyscrapers should be reserved for the likes of Arlington, Alexandria, Rosslyn, Crystal City, Rockville, Bethesda, etc. :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Beijing shows that a skyline can really fit in great into a city that has a lot of monuments, governmental buildings etc. but i do not think that DC has the need for any tall skyline, after all it is not that big of a city to begin with. but i really would not mind some skyscrapers in the city


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

When I walked or drove around Washington DC I felt there was a cornice above my head. Jumping from block to block from building to building. Not loud or obvious but thinking now, way over here on the far side of the world. What's a cornice......the ceiling. Washington has a nice ceiling.........


----------

